# How to enjoy life again as you get older?



## YTV In the 90s (Apr 17, 2020)

You see my name, you can probably guess what kind of things I liked. Life is pretty simple when you're growing up, no bills, no deadlines, just school and whatever your family demands of you at the time. Most people leave you alone, and you feel like you have all the time in the world to practice a skill, or start a pointless project in your backyard. Friends come easy, because no one is guarding themselves in youth. The internet is full of interesting things, and hardly ever boring, there are so many pieces of old media to discover and everyone is talking about them. Technology is on the rise and things seem like they're just going to keep getting better, so each year is more exciting.

Fastforward to adulthood, 
Making a friend is an exercise in futility, find someone with as few conflicting flaws as possible and hope they find the same in you. Everyone is apprehensive of each other, no one has the patience to sit down and talk at length, and the internet is just hitting us with instant gratification and clickbait day after day. As I notice patterns, I get bored, I don't feel lost online anymore or like there is anything exciting to discover. Wikipedia is this big knowledge base of people and places, and yet things that used to be multi day interests and excursions, or discoveries of new sites and communities, is now just "eh, that's neat" and moving on to the regular vices.

This place was one of those excursions that gave me hope that things were still interesting somewhere, but even here I do see some of the usual patterns bleeding out from the same sources like youtube, imgur, twitter, reddit, 4chan etc. Some of you have been around just as long as I have, are any of you still  enjoying life as you get older? if so, what do you do that interests you? What are your hopes for the future? 
Thanks for reading my blog.


----------



## JULAY (Apr 17, 2020)

You sound like you fucking suck as a person, so I'm guessing the problem is you.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Apr 17, 2020)

The secret is, I never enjoyed life.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 17, 2020)

Stay on top of meds (if you need them)
Find joy in small things 
Nice weather 
A good conversation 
A hug 
Giving/receiving compliments 
A nice meal shared with others 
Helping others out 

Do chores to make where you live a nice place (it also helps in making yourself feel useful)
Find a hobby you have a passion for or start a new hobby 
Watch your weight (many health problems will be mitigated if you avoid gaining too much weight) 
Find a community where you feel belonging 
Church 
Work 
Hobbyists 
Academic groups 
Sports 
Neighbors 

Try to accomplish at least one hard thing during the year (challenges help the brain and they help you realize your potential) 
If you have the time/money, plan a vacation or cool experience to look foreword to 
Try to conquer at least one thing you’ve been afraid to do (within reason)
Don’t forget to remind yourself of what you already have done and are capable of doing 
Just make sure it doesn’t get to your head 

Learn to be okay with your aging body and don’t look at it in shame (look at it as how long you’ve had to live so far and what you accomplished with it)


----------



## snailslime (Apr 17, 2020)

get off the internet and try to make irl friends. it's obviously hard to do that right now, but you can try using a service like bumble bff or something. i noticed an instant improvement to my mental health after i stopped letting the internet consume so much of my life

also are you single? you may just be lonely and in need of a bf/gf


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd advise you take up heroin.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Apr 17, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> Stay on top of meds (if you need them)
> Find joy in small things
> Nice weather
> A good conversation
> ...



I can appreciate weather, but things like chores and cleaning, I do those, but I find no joy in it. I get that some people feel good about organizing their space, but it's never really appealed to me. As far as communities go, that was my highschool friends, most of them have moved on, or become the atypical facebook types sharing memes or shocking news articles but not really doing much talking. My problem is that barely anything seems appealing these days. I'm more fascinated by communities that have lasted out the ages, or things that have remained unchanged for the last 20 years like an old building.



snailslime said:


> get off the internet and try to make irl friends. it's obviously hard to do that right now, but you can try using a service like bumble bff or something. i noticed an instant improvement to my mental health after i stopped letting the internet consume so much of my life
> 
> also are you single? you may just be lonely and in need of a bf/gf



Nah I've had a girlfriend for most of my adult life. I've tried attending some community events like when a symphony plays, or there's some kind of workshop, but I honestly find it all so boring and unappealing. I feel like all the fun people are now beyond my age group, so I'm just going to be a bored hermit for the rest of my life. Everyone gets so drained as they age.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 17, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> I can appreciate weather, but things like chores and cleaning, I do those, but I find no joy in it. I get that some people feel good about organizing their space, but it's never really appealed to me. As far as communities go, that was my highschool friends, most of them have moved on, or become the atypical facebook types sharing memes or shocking news articles but not really doing much talking. My problem is that barely anything seems appealing these days. I'm more fascinated by communities that have lasted out the ages, or things that have remained unchanged for the last 20 years like an old building.


Sometimes with finding happiness, you have to create your own new things sometimes. I’ve moved quite a bit and have had to make new friends, and in that process I found my husband. If you’re interested in old things, maybe you’d like learning about history? Learning about the past can give you a new outlook on the present. Also, I hate to break it to you, but few things in life are ever permanent. That’s why you need to keep yourself grounded. I know changes are hard, but change can help you grow. If you can, I advice you to find a place where you have belonging. People will still move, others will die, and new people will join, but so long as you feel welcome and purposeful, I promise you that you will feel like life has more meaning. You are not alone, and you won’t feel alone if you have a good support group. You have power to change things for yourself, use it.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Apr 17, 2020)

Heroin


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Apr 17, 2020)

Just chill out and stop giving a shit for a while. Keep yourself healthy of course but dont go out of your way to try something new if you don't feel any passion for it. At most, find a side gig and get greedy for a while and you might feel excited about something.


----------



## Grinrow (Apr 17, 2020)

Have you tried taking up fishing? It helped me alot when I was feeling down a few years back and its the perfect time to get into it.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 17, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> Nah I've had a girlfriend for most of my adult life... I feel like all the fun people are now beyond my age group, so I'm just going to be a bored hermit for the rest of my life. Everyone gets so drained as they age.


This is destiny telling you to have children. It is normal not to enjoy chores done to serve yourself- it is normal to derive enjoyment serving others. Good things will come to those who do good deeds.


----------



## voodoovenom (Apr 17, 2020)

To the OP, just wait till the gay nihilism, and eventual boredom to things you always enjoyed, sets in. Even this place is subject to the inevitable "same-ish" quality as everything else, it'll even become the same 'thing' as other places you mentioned. KF and it's users will turn into a mini-twitter before it fizzles out, the characteristics are already there. Maybe having a spouse and kids if you can afford it, don't be like me, that venture was an absolute disaster and I've never felt the motivation to try since. Never creating a family to replace the one that is dead or dying, 'losing everything' is an accurate statement to the rest of life till death. Try a hobby if that doesn't get old, you have something that's always new. I recommend you get desperate and venture as far outside your comfort zone as possible, otherwise you'll just feel alienated and disgusted by anything new, wishing for old times with things you already know, then it'll just be you, like me never feeling more than dead inside.


----------



## Metric is Stupid (Apr 17, 2020)

"How do I enjoy life?"

_Proceeds to talk about internet culture as the reason why life is meaningless_

Hmm... Can't say.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 17, 2020)

I suggest going to a shithole country and live like the locals for a few months. Central Africa/rural Mexico/Dominican Republic for example.

You will learn to appreciate things like safe drinking water, a working toilet/sewage system and hot showers on demand. 

Also you will value having law enforcement whose immediate response to a 911 call isn't to demand a bribe or beat the shit out of you for not paying up.


----------



## Rokko (Apr 17, 2020)

This question cannot be answered by anyone but you. Its a question as old as the rocks! 
Look at it like something positive, it makes you think about your life.

You cannot change any "variable" in this scenario except your mindset.

Every human has a point in their life that is depressing at first, but a door retrospectively.
Some humans ignore it, some get spiritual, some buy a Porsche.

Enjoy it! Cheers.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Apr 17, 2020)

Stick some dicks in ur butt op


----------



## Chan Fan (Apr 17, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> I'm just going to be a bored hermit for the rest of my life



You've already made up your mind any nothing any of us tell you will change that


----------



## oldTireWater (Apr 17, 2020)

Exercise and anger.


----------



## TurdFondler (Apr 17, 2020)

Turn off the computer, go outside and only turn it back on once you're normal.


----------



## Bust Down Gloriana (Apr 17, 2020)

Perhaps there isn’t enough chaos in your life. Start some chaos.

If you don’t benefit from it, or die, you’ll at least learn a few things about yourself.


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey,
Become MAP. Some police officers might be interested in You which may drastically change Your life!


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 17, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> I'm more fascinated by communities that have lasted out the ages, or things that have remained unchanged for the last 20 years like an old building.


I'm sure you are not the only one who enjoys this stuff, you just need to find others. Or become alcoholic, they are easy to find


----------



## Coffee Shits (Apr 17, 2020)

Have you tried trichotillomania?


----------



## The Fool (Apr 17, 2020)

Trying to hold on to and recapture that same feeling of being a kid on the wild west internet in your adulthood is like trying to shove your fat ass in a baby bouncer because you remember having such a good time in that thing. You're bored of it because it's not stimulating anymore, your brain requires more stimulating interactions now than it did before. You really need to practice "witnessing", viewing yourself from an unbiased, removed point of view, not taking into account your desires and impulses. People very often want the opposite of what they think they do.

Cut yourself off from online communities. This site is basically the only public community I'm a part of, and even then I only really pop in here to shitpost or drunkpost. I stopped using social media because it made me depressed, and it's making you depressed, too. I'm dead serious, just drop everything, cut off the gangrenous foot. Replace it with hobbies and education. Learn a new language, learn to program, learn the arts, learn psychology and zen, meditate. Do all of those. Those things will give you the stimulation you're desperately crying out for, because no shitty online community is going to do that. Yes, it will be boring at first. Yes, you're going to be staring a book with a blank mind going "damn I really want to check twitter for that dopamine rush" because that's the behavior you've ingrained into yourself. Ignore it and continue studying and working. if you can't do that, you may as well just kill yourself, because you're nothing but a shuffling corpse right now. If you can train yourself to realize social media is bad and learning new things and putting that knowledge into practice is a good thing, you will thrive, and it's not even hard. Literally requires just the tiniest amount of willpower.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Apr 17, 2020)

Stick the revolver in your mouth and pull the trigger.

Sounds to me you always defined yourself by others and can't find contentment within yourself. Me? I plan vacations. Whether it's a day trip to a local waterpark, a weekend getaway to a cabin in the woods, or a weeklong getaway to somewhere I've never been before. I'm happy to have a friend to meet up with, but I'm also happy to go out and do things completely on my own.

Saying concerts are boring, it seems like you went to things you thought you should enjoy, rather than what you actually like. Did you go to an orchestra or a band you like? There's a difference in experience right there. I'd be bored to tears at some performances because the description already didn't appeal.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 17, 2020)

CoronaVenom said:


> To the OP, just wait till the gay nihilism, and eventual boredom to things you always enjoyed, sets in. Even this place is subject to the inevitable "same-ish" quality as everything else, it'll even become the same 'thing' as other places you mentioned. KF and it's users will turn into a mini-twitter before it fizzles out, the characteristics are already there. Maybe having a spouse and kids if you can afford it, don't be like me, that venture was an absolute disaster and I've never felt the motivation to try since. Never creating a family to replace the one that is dead or dying, 'losing everything' is an accurate statement to the rest of life till death. Try a hobby if that doesn't get old, you have something that's always new. I recommend you get desperate and venture as far outside your comfort zone as possible, otherwise you'll just feel alienated and disgusted by anything new, wishing for old times with things you already know, then it'll just be you, like me never feeling more than dead inside.



Have you considered Heroin?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Apr 17, 2020)

i eat lead paint


----------



## voodoovenom (Apr 17, 2020)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Have you considered Heroin?


Only seen one person in action with a heroin needle in their arm, and he was dead. He was a leader by example, don't do that shit.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 17, 2020)

CoronaVenom said:


> Only seen one person in action with a heroin needle in their arm, and he was dead. He was a leader by example, don't do that shit.



Thats because you should inject into your taint.


----------



## voodoovenom (Apr 17, 2020)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Thats because you should inject into your taint.


I think the dead heroin body said a lot more than you. You should lead by example, pump that shit up for us.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 17, 2020)

CoronaVenom said:


> I think the dead heroin body said a lot more than you. You should lead by example, pump that shit up for us.



Nah buddy, I prefer to inject it into my legs so it forms abseceses.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Apr 18, 2020)

Grinrow said:


> Have you tried taking up fishing? It helped me alot when I was feeling down a few years back and its the perfect time to get into it.


My uncle fished a lot, I fished with him a few times as a kid. I'm a little bitch when it comes to handling worms or fish, I'd do everything to avoid


touching them. But the act of fishing itself and the idea of self sustaining is enjoyable, but I don't really trust myself to de-bone and remove any parasites or anything from a fish. Would be a good thing to get over if I could though.



3119967d0c said:


> This is destiny telling you to have children. It is normal not to enjoy chores done to serve yourself- it is normal to derive enjoyment serving others. Good things will come to those who do good deeds.



I've done a lot of helping others over the years, mostly with computer problems or finding whatever downloads they wanted.  I do like helping people, but it's just kind of a whim, most days I just want fun, but no sure where or how to get it anymore. Wish I had worked harder to learn to draw properly since I enjoy looking at other people's art, but it's a chore to make it with my skill level.



CoronaVenom said:


> To the OP, just wait till the gay nihilism, and eventual boredom to things you always enjoyed, sets in. Even this place is subject to the inevitable "same-ish" quality as everything else, it'll even become the same 'thing' as other places you mentioned. KF and it's users will turn into a mini-twitter before it fizzles out, the characteristics are already there. Maybe having a spouse and kids if you can afford it, don't be like me, that venture was an absolute disaster and I've never felt the motivation to try since. Never creating a family to replace the one that is dead or dying, 'losing everything' is an accurate statement to the rest of life till death. Try a hobby if that doesn't get old, you have something that's always new. I recommend you get desperate and venture as far outside your comfort zone as possible, otherwise you'll just feel alienated and disgusted by anything new, wishing for old times with things you already know, then it'll just be you, like me never feeling more than dead inside.



You sound like you've had a rough go, I'm sorry to hear it. You sound like you understand or see what I've been seeing, so I'm glad someone else out there is suffering the same way. Well not glad that you're suffering, but you know what I mean. Comradarie in missing days past or wanting to take a different path. Maybe if we both stick around long enough something will change.



Metric is Stupid said:


> "How do I enjoy life?"
> 
> _Proceeds to talk about internet culture as the reason why life is meaningless_
> 
> Hmm... Can't say.



I spent most of my teenage years online, and they were still the happiest I'd been, so that's probably why. I was never an extroverted person, I was just dragged out to play soccer sometimes, most things I enjoyed even as a young kid were done indoors.



Rokko said:


> This question cannot be answered by anyone but you. Its a question as old as the rocks!
> Look at it like something positive, it makes you think about your life.
> 
> You cannot change any "variable" in this scenario except your mindset.
> ...


Eh, I'll think about it.  I feel like my life is essentially over at this point since my body can only degrade from here on unless we develop some life extension process. I always joked about how I would do it myself if someone else didn't first, so maybe going to school for biology in the future might help, not very fun in the short term though. Just wish I had more time.



Chan Fan said:


> You've already made up your mind any nothing any of us tell you will change that


I think it's good to talk to people, hear what they have to say, maybe there's something here from some of you that'll change my course or give me an idea. I'm sure there's plenty of answers out there I'm just no aware of yet.


----------



## Happy Fish (Apr 18, 2020)

Make society pay.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 18, 2020)

Best part is i never enjoyed a bit of life for the most part.
Pretend to give a shit about wiccan stuff to get some big tiddy goth girl coochie.
Dabble with gunpla for a hobby.
Drink myself where I'm singing Iron Maiden loud on my balcony one sec, then laying on the floor trying not to hurl the next. Come here to associate with my fellow chuckle fucks then play games.
find some quiet place in a wooded area and just hang about for a couple of hours. Idk the older i get the more i come to enjoy the peace and quiet. Simple minimalist life is best life.


----------



## Rokko (Apr 18, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> Eh, I'll think about it. I feel like my life is essentially over at this point since my body can only degrade from here on unless we develop some life extension process. I always joked about how I would do it myself if someone else didn't first, so maybe going to school for biology in the future might help, not very fun in the short term though. Just wish I had more time.


So you´d rather give up than accepting the fact you get older? You sound like a mix between Chris Chan and Lucas Werner, Chris always said he´d think about it whenever someone gave him advice, and Lucas tried to study biology to invent a spell that makes 18 year old fuck him. I think @Chan Fan is right and you already made up your mind.
The thing is, you get older and have to deal with it. There is nothing wrong with being 50 as long as you dont try to appear like you´re 25 (what movie is that from again?).


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Apr 18, 2020)

Bust Down Gloriana said:


> Perhaps there isn’t enough chaos in your life. Start some chaos.
> 
> If you don’t benefit from it, or die, you’ll at least learn a few things about yourself.



It's funny you mention that, that reminds me of when I was a kid. Things were changing often, like from the point I was 8 or 9, we'd move houses or regions like every few years. I changed schools in grade 4, had to abandon my old friends, then again halfway into grade 4 for an entirely new school an hour away, then we moved back to the old region because of a divorce, but no one remembers me so I start over again, then I'm forced to move back years later around grade 8, then back again in grade 9, then back again at the end of grade 9, before staying here for the last 15 years or so. I was regularly experiencing change out of my control and being dragged around, the last one was my own doing because I decided to run away from home in hopes of spinning the wheel and injecting some chaos into my life again. But now I've been locked into a relationship for so long that my life is kind of built around it, so I can't just uproot and go do something crazy like I used to, and as an adult no one is dragging me into a new sudden change. I kind of hope this corona thing spurs some kind of change in the world if i'm lucky.



JuanButNotForgotten said:


> I'm sure you are not the only one who enjoys this stuff, you just need to find others. Or become alcoholic, they are easy to find


I've seen a few people here, I'd like to collect as many old recordings and images of old YTV or retro media and images of that time. I like revisiting old memories to see if it triggers some dormant memories in my brain somewhere. I try to refresh myself as much as I can so I can't forget what I came from.



The Fool said:


> Trying to hold on to and recapture that same feeling of being a kid on the wild west internet in your adulthood is like trying to shove your fat ass in a baby bouncer because you remember having such a good time in that thing. You're bored of it because it's not stimulating anymore, your brain requires more stimulating interactions now than it did before. You really need to practice "witnessing", viewing yourself from an unbiased, removed point of view, not taking into account your desires and impulses. People very often want the opposite of what they think they do.
> 
> Cut yourself off from online communities. This site is basically the only public community I'm a part of, and even then I only really pop in here to shitpost or drunkpost. I stopped using social media because it made me depressed, and it's making you depressed, too. I'm dead serious, just drop everything, cut off the gangrenous foot. Replace it with hobbies and education. Learn a new language, learn to program, learn the arts, learn psychology and zen, meditate. Do all of those. Those things will give you the stimulation you're desperately crying out for, because no shitty online community is going to do that. Yes, it will be boring at first. Yes, you're going to be staring a book with a blank mind going "damn I really want to check twitter for that dopamine rush" because that's the behavior you've ingrained into yourself. Ignore it and continue studying and working. if you can't do that, you may as well just kill yourself, because you're nothing but a shuffling corpse right now. If you can train yourself to realize social media is bad and learning new things and putting that knowledge into practice is a good thing, you will thrive, and it's not even hard. Literally requires just the tiniest amount of willpower.


Swell advice, though I'm not a social media person. I guess the most qualifying parts are the occasion chan posts and once in  a blue moon posting here. I definitely don't endorse social media and would be happy if twitter, facebook and co just up and died splintering their interest groups to many small forums to produce their own content. But you're right, I should read more, I've listened to audiobooks but I don't think that's the same sort of mental engagement, it just ensures I'll keep going. I should maybe look for some library of older books, my physical library is usually lined with stuff about politics or modern takes and it just feels really dull. I'd definitely like to learn and practice new skills, it's just difficult to find something appealing and the right starting point I guess. I'll think on it.



neverendingmidi said:


> Stick the revolver in your mouth and pull the trigger.
> 
> Sounds to me you always defined yourself by others and can't find contentment within yourself. Me? I plan vacations. Whether it's a day trip to a local waterpark, a weekend getaway to a cabin in the woods, or a weeklong getaway to somewhere I've never been before. I'm happy to have a friend to meet up with, but I'm also happy to go out and do things completely on my own.
> 
> Saying concerts are boring, it seems like you went to things you thought you should enjoy, rather than what you actually like. Did you go to an orchestra or a band you like? There's a difference in experience right there. I'd be bored to tears at some performances because the description already didn't appeal.



The symphony I'm thinking of was actually surprisingly okay, it was at a local library and they brought in some dancers midway through. I had just come in to sit down and eat my food before heading home, but I stayed for the whole hour and stopped to compliment one of the musicians. I wasn't specifically referring that part when I find things dull I guess. I've wanted to go see theater plays, like I love the look of old theaters and big red curtains, but all the stuff they're showing around here is all heavily politicized rather than something that'll put me out of my mind. I went to see a friend perform there years ago and always wanted to go back when I could afford it, but times have kind of changed since. I know I could maybe watch something online more in line with what I want, but i'm not sure it would be the same experience as a live performance since you know everything ends up okay if its a recording. But I guess I could try that. I've never done any kind of vacation, money is something I never have enough of, and working has always been something that drags on forever, or I try to find some way out of. I'm guessing whatever job I'll like is something I'm not qualified for yet, because I rotate workplaces often.


----------



## Grinrow (Apr 18, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> My uncle fished a lot, I fished with him a few times as a kid. I'm a little bitch when it comes to handling worms or fish, I'd do everything to avoid
> 
> 
> touching them. But the act of fishing itself and the idea of self sustaining is enjoyable, but I don't really trust myself to de-bone and remove any parasites or anything from a fish. Would be a good thing to get over if I could though.


You can get artificial worms now which work pretty well. If you're spooked by the thrashing of the fish you can always just rest your foot on the fish and use pliers to get the hook out. De boning fish is pretty intimidating when you first start doing it but even if you fuck it up you'll still get meat off the fish and I've never had to get parasites out of any fish I've ever caught but thats because I'm probably from a different country than you and the fish we get here dont have any.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 18, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> I'll think on it.



Bitch, let me tell you an actual fact. The human mind works in absolutes, there is no concept of "maybe," There is or there is not. There is no "maybe," there is no "later," there is only now or never. There are actual studies on this shit. You have to work with your mind, don't fight it. Don't try and tell yourself "maybe later." Find something you absolutely know you want to do and then do it. Immediately.

Find that seedling, find what you consider interesting, or something you might want to pursue. Then pursue it. Like anyone else who got into programming, I wanted to make games. But I got really hooked on program design, and now I've got my own little zen garden of software I've written. Business software, not even games. Just shit I made to make myself feel good about myself, that I studied and worked hard and designed these wonderful systems. I didn't "think on it" when I started that, I just picked up Game Maker and started teaching myself how to program. Everything else followed naturally. That's all you need; find a way to express yourself that comes naturally. It can be literally anything. There's this episode of King of the Hill, "Movin' On Up", where Luanne starts to go crazy from her roommates being assholes. Hank comes to her and says that he deals with the same stress from his own friends, but he stays sane because he has his lawn to tend to. He says to Luanne "You need to find your own lawn" which are words that stuck with me. Luanne then found that she enjoys tending to her pool. That's a zen garden, you need to find a zen garden. Whether it's programming, or lawn care, or pool maintenance, or fishing, or whatever the fuck it is. As long as it's something you know for a fact you're going to care about. Something you can turn into your baby. But you have to do it _right now_. There is no later.


----------



## LordofTendons (Apr 18, 2020)

You've lived long enough to become the villain. Kill the batman.


----------



## Doug_S1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Feline Supremacist said:


> I suggest going to a shithole country and live like the locals for a few months. Central Africa/rural Mexico/Dominican Republic for example.
> 
> You will learn to appreciate things like safe drinking water, a working toilet/sewage system and hot showers on demand.
> 
> Also you will value having law enforcement whose immediate response to a 911 call isn't to demand a bribe or beat the shit out of you for not paying up.


Alternatively, you might simply finish up loathing black people.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 18, 2020)

Dude, you want to enjoy life like when you were a kid by doing things that you were doing when you were a kid and that's not how it works. When I was a kid, it took only the sight of my own blood to make me cry or a cake to make me happy, but it's not like this anymore and it's never going to be. Find something else, but not "maybe later", just pick something and try.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 19, 2020)

TurdFondler said:


> Turn off the computer, go outside and only turn it back on once you're normal.



*outside's closed due to SARS*


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 19, 2020)

You could try pouring prune juice all over your he-pussy and using a bingo dabber as a dildo. 

My gamgam's friend Irma did that at a very memorable Moose Lodge labor day picnic. A little bit of dust pooted pooted out when she came but it was kinda windy and went away from the crowd.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 19, 2020)

Just remember "It's never too late to find your calling" and get yourself going.

Just because you're older doesn't mean you can still can't accomplish or find what you've always wanted. Giving up is the only way to fail that, not aging.
That's how you keep enjoying life.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 19, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> *outside's closed due to SARS*


Is it though? Pretty sure just about any part of the world has somewhere to walk around without others being nearby.


Guts Gets Some said:


> Just remember "It's never too late to find your calling" and get yourself going.
> 
> Just because you're older doesn't mean you can still can't accomplish or find what you've always wanted. Giving up is the only way to fail that, not aging.
> That's how you keep enjoying life.


Sports. Cycling. Walking. Running. A bunch of things people forgot about because going to the gym was good enough to the rest of society.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 19, 2020)

Well, now is the time to redefine what you want to do with your life.  What you are doing is obviously not working, but I get that there is comfort in the familiarity of misery.

No sane adult is going to want to be your friend if you do not love your damn self first.  There must be some hobby you always wanted to pick up but never got around to for one reason or another.  And I hate cleaning my apartment, but goddamn I love when the cleaning is done and I can sit back and crack open a beer guilt free.  Pleasure in life is never automatic, you have to put in some real effort to obtain it.  You are not going to find your purpose anywhere on the Internet, and you are not going to find your purpose looking for approval from others.  If you want to enjoy life as an adult, you have to fucking work to build yourself up and improve your environment first. There is no quick and easy away around it.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 19, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Just remember "It's never too late to find your calling" and get yourself going.
> 
> Just because you're older doesn't mean you can still can't accomplish or find what you've always wanted. Giving up is the only way to fail that, not aging.
> That's how you keep enjoying life.


Debatable. In most cases, if you were ever going to accomplish something amazing, you'd already be at least partially on your way to doing so by your mid-20's, if not earlier. There's a reason that "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" is such a widespread saying. So unless your "calling" was something incredibly mundane or basic to begin with, you're going to need a lot of luck to achieve that.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 20, 2020)

Three pages of people trying to give you advice and ideas, and you've blown off every single one.

Here's one that I'm sure you'll ignore like all the others, get a job, a hobby, a _life _that doesn't revolve around being on social media 24/7. Maybe your poor family can finally develop some semblance of respect for you then. Read a new book, try writing something of your own, take a hike and spend some time in nature, learn a new skill, get a job even if it's a starter position in retail or fast food. That way you'll begin earning experience to move on to better things and have something to fill up your time. Money's nice also. There's tons of things you can do instead of being a couch potato wasting your life away. No excuse can be made except laziness.

For God's sake man, take some pride and self awareness in yourself.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 20, 2020)

Approx. 59 Robins said:


> There's a reason that "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" is such a widespread saying.


Just like "it's never too late to learn".


----------



## awoo (Apr 20, 2020)

I would help you but idk how myself

btw how old is older
I assume this is a quarter-life not mid-life crisis


----------



## turn_coat (Apr 20, 2020)

Find a cause, it helps. I have decided to take up the banner of my ancestors and carry it into the future... preserving the existence of my people and a future for white children.

For me that means making contacts, recruiting people, and working my way toward positions of power.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 20, 2020)

Approx. 59 Robins said:


> Debatable. In most cases, if you were ever going to accomplish something amazing, you'd already be at least partially on your way to doing so by your mid-20's, if not earlier. There's a reason that "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" is such a widespread saying. So unless your "calling" was something incredibly mundane or basic to begin with, you're going to need a lot of luck to achieve that.



Of course physicality will decrease with age, but I was meaning more mental challenges. Want to start getting in shape? Want to get a girlfriend or something more attainable than getting a gold medal in the Olympics or something; I say it's never too late, unless you're literally lying on your deathbed.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Apr 20, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Bitch, let me tell you an actual fact. The human mind works in absolutes, there is no concept of "maybe," There is or there is not. There is no "maybe," there is no "later," there is only now or never. There are actual studies on this shit. You have to work with your mind, don't fight it. Don't try and tell yourself "maybe later." Find something you absolutely know you want to do and then do it. Immediately.
> 
> Find that seedling, find what you consider interesting, or something you might want to pursue. Then pursue it. Like anyone else who got into programming, I wanted to make games. But I got really hooked on program design, and now I've got my own little zen garden of software I've written. Business software, not even games. Just shit I made to make myself feel good about myself, that I studied and worked hard and designed these wonderful systems. I didn't "think on it" when I started that, I just picked up Game Maker and started teaching myself how to program. Everything else followed naturally. That's all you need; find a way to express yourself that comes naturally. It can be literally anything. There's this episode of King of the Hill, "Movin' On Up", where Luanne starts to go crazy from her roommates being assholes. Hank comes to her and says that he deals with the same stress from his own friends, but he stays sane because he has his lawn to tend to. He says to Luanne "You need to find your own lawn" which are words that stuck with me. Luanne then found that she enjoys tending to her pool. That's a zen garden, you need to find a zen garden. Whether it's programming, or lawn care, or pool maintenance, or fishing, or whatever the fuck it is. As long as it's something you know for a fact you're going to care about. Something you can turn into your baby. But you have to do it _right now_. There is no later.



I've gone through a lot of different interests that either worked out to be too complicated, too much work, or just felt impossible in the case of art. I actually took a college program, the only program I ever went to after highschool since my parents pushed me into it. I spent almost every night trying to complete all the assignments just to keep myself in the program, but I couldn't finish things quick enough. I still have a few drawings where you had to draw a room, which was possible even if my perspective sucked, with enough hours it could be done, but when it came to 'make a character, then draw all these poses' I couldn't even get a full body. That coupled with the fact that I must hold pencils in a deathgrip, because after 30 minutes to an hour drawing my hand is sore for the rest of the day. That program saddled me with 7k in debt since I withdrew too late, was never able to pay it all back and tanked my credit instead. 

Next I pursued programming a bit, like you I was intrigued at making games, or making my own worlds and systems, creating something unique that's just a product of my own mind, that I can look back to as a path I took forward. All of the programs I could potentially join required a math credit I was missing, because I never tried in school when math was easy and a 60% could have got me the box I needed checked off.  So I went to a college program to study for that credit, but traveling an hour or more every day to classes, and later work made me have to quit it entirely since the hours clashed. But programming itself, and the people I met who did it, made me think more and more that it wasn't for me, that on one hand it was people somehow far geekier and smarter than me, and then people who are the reason games and programs are poorly made and run slowly, at my pace I just didn't want to be part of the problem, and the tutorials I did try just seemed boring. I think I like art, but I just can't do it well, I like the idea of creating things, but I need to find something I'm good at creating or satisfied with. I have a lot of weird parallels, where I enjoyed making videos for friends back in the day when I had friends, and making a video was something special or challenging to do. Now there are twitch streamers and patreon youtubers, and I utterly despise that culture. I've made a few efforts to have my own channels of just not for money content, but it's just game footage, and with youtube the future is uncertain whether anything stays there.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Apr 20, 2020)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> Well, now is the time to redefine what you want to do with your life.  What you are doing is obviously not working, but I get that there is comfort in the familiarity of misery.
> 
> No sane adult is going to want to be your friend if you do not love your damn self first.  There must be some hobby you always wanted to pick up but never got around to for one reason or another.  And I hate cleaning my apartment, but goddamn I love when the cleaning is done and I can sit back and crack open a beer guilt free.  Pleasure in life is never automatic, you have to put in some real effort to obtain it.  You are not going to find your purpose anywhere on the Internet, and you are not going to find your purpose looking for approval from others.  If you want to enjoy life as an adult, you have to fucking work to build yourself up and improve your environment first. There is no quick and easy away around it.



I think my environment is part of the problem. I live in a 2 room apartment with thin walls with my girlfriend, sleeping is hard enough without noise, but with her I'm always being woken up and can never really just chill out and fall asleep whenever I need to like when she goes away to visit her family or something.  I'd like to live in a bigger space with separate rooms or a basement, but rent's expensive here and I suck at holding a job, so i've never been able to make that happen. It would be easy if I was alone, because I could find an even smaller space somewhere else, or move to another part of the country, but because of the ties I have my life is kind of built around it. I don't really have a room of my own, I just have a shared space that's mostly my girlfriend's room, and its very crowded.



awoo said:


> I would help you but idk how myself
> 
> btw how old is older
> I assume this is a quarter-life not mid-life crisis



I hit 31 this year, so I pretty much feel defeated. I still look like I'm in my mid 20s, but knowing that numbers has gone up has left me feeling like I'm dead and it's only downhill from here.



Guts Gets Some said:


> Of course physicality will decrease with age, but I was meaning more mental challenges. Want to start getting in shape? Want to get a girlfriend or something more attainable than getting a gold medal in the Olympics or something; I say it's never too late, unless you're literally lying on your deathbed.


I always joked that I'd die when I was 30, because I didn't want to live long enough to see myself get old.  Now that I'm here, I just want to slow it down or freeze it in place til I can figure out how to stop it. Aging in the sense of the body deteriorating is a disease in itself, so I hope that maybe a cure can be found in my lifetime, or I can find it myself. At the same time I'm kind of struggling with the idea of my mortality, because being young always made me feel like there was no way I was going to die, or that any sickness could kill me until after 30.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 20, 2020)

This thread is more NPC than every Orange Man Bad post put together. You gotta ask other people how to enjoy life? Nigga got less sense of self than homeopathy got medicine.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Apr 20, 2020)

Try finding some joy in modesty. Not everybody is going to be happy by becoming a tryhard with a six pack, picking up some 1337 skillz or having a showoff trophy of some kind. Maybe just try little goals to make yourself happy like cutting down on sugar, managing your finances to be more stable, cleaning and decorating your apartment, keeping yourself active with minor exercise and dancing, learning new dishes, etc. 
There are a million little ways to improve your life if you find big goals and big people to be a bit much to tackle and they all count towards something.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Apr 20, 2020)

Seems to me OP is just whining and doesn't want actual answers. So hey if you want to do a flip, it's none of our business. Strength test windows in tall buildings. Suck start a shotgun. Do a Chloe. Fuck it.

All you do is whine that you aren't instantly skillful at new things. Newsflash- you never will be. So chug that Xanax and embrace the darkness motherfucker.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 20, 2020)

JULAY said:


> You sound like you fucking suck as a person, so I'm guessing the problem is you.



You sound like Tony Robbins. So its definitely you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 20, 2020)

neverendingmidi said:


> Seems to me OP is just whining and doesn't want actual answers. So hey if you want to do a flip, it's none of our business. Strength test windows in tall buildings. Suck start a shotgun. Do a Chloe. Fuck it.
> 
> All you do is whine that you aren't instantly skillful at new things. Newsflash- you never will be. So chug that Xanax and embrace the darkness motherfucker.



Corey Taylor telling people to commit suicide.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Apr 20, 2020)

Try this. Can't hurt.









						12 Rules for Life - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Even the boring parts are helpful, as they motivate you to put down the book and get outside.


----------



## JULAY (Apr 20, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You sound like Tony Robbins. So its definitely you.


Nope, not Tony Robbins. I do have acromegaly though.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cursed worthless person.


----------



## SilkGnut (Apr 20, 2020)

Having sprung myself out of a similar funk that I had fallen in to around at the same time you did, I can only say that what helped for me was shattering my perception of the world and my place within it. Things are not quite as they are presented, and studying this subject has helped me understand that there still are fascinating secrets out there for those who are willing to dig. There are countless people out there who teach many false lessons, and even very smart people fall prey to lies that are repeated ad nauseam. Wikipedia has been known as a questionable source for decades, and even history books are more... "based on a true story" than any sort of objective fact.

Other than that, objective based goal setting is huge. There is a reason why the achievement system dominates the video game landscape, because that sort of shit drives people's brains. 



I can not speak for it working for everybody, but this kind of thing has been huge for getting my life pointed in a positive direction.


----------



## Twolegstillmidnight (Apr 20, 2020)

Everyone here is trying to give you the motivation to live life, but that is a choice you have to make on your own. No one can make life interesting for you, that is a decision that lies within your control.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 22, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> I think my environment is part of the problem. I live in a 2 room apartment with thin walls with my girlfriend, sleeping is hard enough without noise, but with her I'm always being woken up and can never really just chill out and fall asleep whenever I need to like when she goes away to visit her family or something.  I'd like to live in a bigger space with separate rooms or a basement, but rent's expensive here and I suck at holding a job, so i've never been able to make that happen. It would be easy if I was alone, because I could find an even smaller space somewhere else, or move to another part of the country, but because of the ties I have my life is kind of built around it. I don't really have a room of my own, I just have a shared space that's mostly my girlfriend's room, and its very crowded.



I would gladly take that over living with the parents.  I do not live with the parents now, but that’s beside the point.  Have some pride, at least you are not living in mommy’s basement.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 22, 2020)

Don't spend all your time on the internet isolated from people. Reach out and find someone to talk to. Read a good book. Talk on the phone. Write a story. Take a walk outside every day. Find something to be passionate about.


----------



## #zzz (Apr 23, 2020)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Don't spend all your time on the internet isolated from people. Reach out and find someone to talk to. Read a good book. Talk on the phone. Write a story. Take a walk outside every day. Find something to be passionate about.



I was always confused by the people who tell you to get off the internet and read a book or watch a movie, when the internet provides endless reading and watching, and even right now I am communicating with others.  It's like people make out you spend all your time jacking off to some 400pixel mp4 like its 2004.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 23, 2020)

Life is one big world-wide soap opera for me. I've been and continue to go through hell in my little 20x20x10 dungeon, but there is just so much to watch and see and experience out there, IDK, not to shit on OP, but I'm wondering if you're a girl, a real girl, because they lack imagination of an adult man. For crying out loud, I find myself upset because there is so much out there and I can only dabble a little bit like a jack of all trades because I can't settle down sometimes and get into things because there's something else just over the hill.

And about friends... well I found out the hard way most people are crap. It's a rare day when someone is someone worth being around so I wrote that off years ago. A man's most mature task is how he handles being with himself, alone, with or without a creepy dungeon with fat monsters crawling around levels 3 and skinny creepy ones around level 9.

There's just too much out there. Only liberal entertainment media, sportsballs and Christian Weston Chandler are boring to me right now.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm having fun larping as a cranky boomer making ridiculously benign complaints to any local news station with a tips line, I highly recommend embracing your inner mean old fuck and rolling with it.


----------



## Kheapathic (Apr 23, 2020)

Have friends, have sex, have kids; don't combine them, but try to have all of them.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 23, 2020)

#zzz said:


> I was always confused by the people who tell you to get off the internet and read a book or watch a movie, when the internet provides endless reading and watching, and even right now I am communicating with others.  It's like people make out you spend all your time jacking off to some 400pixel mp4 like its 2004.



Reading and watching a movie would be an exception. Other things could be placed aside by going on a walk for a little while at least. I guess I didn't think about reading online because I prefer using a real book.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 23, 2020)

Wraith said:


> A man's most mature task is how he handles being with himself, alone


This. If you won't be able to be happy on your own, no amount of people is going to make you feel that way. Having friends is a good thing, but being emotionally dependent on them is not.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Apr 24, 2020)

SilkGnut said:


> Having sprung myself out of a similar funk that I had fallen in to around at the same time you did, I can only say that what helped for me was shattering my perception of the world and my place within it. Things are not quite as they are presented, and studying this subject has helped me understand that there still are fascinating secrets out there for those who are willing to dig. There are countless people out there who teach many false lessons, and even very smart people fall prey to lies that are repeated ad nauseam. Wikipedia has been known as a questionable source for decades, and even history books are more... "based on a true story" than any sort of objective fact.
> 
> Other than that, objective based goal setting is huge. There is a reason why the achievement system dominates the video game landscape, because that sort of shit drives people's brains.
> 
> ...


I used to be pretty goal oriented when I was actively discovering new stuff. Like downloading darkwave studio or fruity loops back in the day trying my best to learn. I used to get lots of ideas for mechanisms and invention, but that part of my brain just turned off at some point later on in life. Maybe that's something I can get back into. I have no shortage of small tasks to structure a day around either I guess if I stop being lazy about it.



Midlife Sperglord said:


> I would gladly take that over living with the parents.  I do not live with the parents now, but that’s beside the point.  Have some pride, at least you are not living in mommy’s basement.


Living with parents can be the worst, but at least its often rent free, or maybe you get to inherit the property someday. Unfortunately in my case, my mom's the only side to my family she's as bad with money as I am, so won't be inheriting anything. Be good to your family though, you only get one chance, before they're gone. My girlfriend's father passed away suddenly recently of a blocked valve, despite being fit, healthy, not being that old, with no symptoms, you never know when death is going to hit you or someone you know. So spend some good time with them.



Wraith said:


> Life is one big world-wide soap opera for me. I've been and continue to go through hell in my little 20x20x10 dungeon, but there is just so much to watch and see and experience out there, IDK, not to shit on OP, but I'm wondering if you're a girl, a real girl, because they lack imagination of an adult man. For crying out loud, I find myself upset because there is so much out there and I can only dabble a little bit like a jack of all trades because I can't settle down sometimes and get into things because there's something else just over the hill.
> 
> And about friends... well I found out the hard way most people are crap. It's a rare day when someone is someone worth being around so I wrote that off years ago. A man's most mature task is how he handles being with himself, alone, with or without a creepy dungeon with fat monsters crawling around levels 3 and skinny creepy ones around level 9.
> 
> There's just too much out there. Only liberal entertainment media, sportsballs and Christian Weston Chandler are boring to me right now.


That's the perspective I feel like I should have, I just feel like everything is really samey these days. The one good thing is that I have some egregiously bad luck most days, so if I walk by someone sketchy, 8/10 they'll probably talk to me or maybe have some public freakout. Like I had my mom dropping off a few things when the covid stuff was first starting before any public bans, and she asked me to go to the grocery store with her. Within seconds of driving down the street, we see a loose dog running on the sidewalk and into traffic. (My mom loses her shit at this stuff, because she cares more about dogs than people usually). Dog runs through the street no less than 4 different times, and I urge her to just leave it and not to make it our problem, because I know she'll take it home with her otherwise. We drove down legit 8 blocks. This dog ran through traffic all the way through, as if following our vehicle, we get out at the grocery store and see it STILL running down the road behind us, and past a public park before going onto the road again. No one seems to notice or care but us, and thankfully we didn't see it again afterwards. But that's the kind of shit that routinely happens whenever we go together somewhere, like the universe just starts playing a trick. Another time I had a guy on my bus ride home from work take notice of me and threaten to stab me despite not having said a word to him.

And no, I'm not a girl or a female(male). I do have and experience individuality, and often feel like the center of my own universe, I just currently feel like that universe is largely empty a lot of the time, that or I've learned what to expect from it and it only feels that way. I used to look at the world and see some sense of infinity in what was out there, like when I first got dial up internet and saw the potential of communicating with strangers online, you could find one person, somewhere in the world or many, that shared the exact same niche or interest, or wanted at that moment, to talk about the same topic as you, or had the knowledge you were looking for. I saw that as a gateway to everything, and it seemed to be true for awhile, but now I look at people online and see a bunch of copies of each other reacting from the same pool of reactions and ideas. That's why I made this thread, was to discover more, and understand what other people are experiencing right now.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 24, 2020)

It really sounds like you ruined your attention span with Internets.  Turn it off for a while. I did that for three months before the shit hit the fan, it made a world of difference.


----------



## Never Scored (Apr 24, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> I think my environment is part of the problem. I live in a 2 room apartment with thin walls with my girlfriend, sleeping is hard enough without noise, but with her I'm always being woken up and can never really just chill out and fall asleep whenever I need to like when she goes away to visit her family or something.



OP listen, this is a difficult question, but do you enjoy your time with your gf? You make it sound like you can't relax around her. If you had to spend every day with this person for the rest of your life would you consider blowing your brains out?

If you truely enjoy your time together, I find a lot of meaning in life through my children. When you become an adult you become cynical and jaded. You derive a lot of joy seeing things like your kid discovering jumping in a puddle for the first time or getting excited about monster trucks. You know if you feel your relationship is healthy, I would sit down with your gf and seriously consider having a child.

If the idea of spending all your time with her for the next 40 years makes you feel like blowing your brains out, you should leave IMO. You've only got one life, and then you're dead, don't spend it with someone you don't enjoy spending time with. Just give yourself some time to navagate the breakup and get your shit together again, go on an online dating site or app and chat up every woman that doesn't repulse and go on a shitload of first dates. Don't fuck them all or anything, just a couple that you like. I dunno,  that whole process of meeting a bunch of new and interesting women and deciding which ones you were going to try and fuck used to get me pretty excited about the future.



YTV In the 90s said:


> I hit 31 this year, so I pretty much feel defeated. I still look like I'm in my mid 20s, but knowing that numbers has gone up has left me feeling like I'm dead and it's only downhill from here.



I'm 36. You're not sad because you're 31.


OP, this from a couple of pages ago speaks volumes about you philosophically and I'm going to speak frankly here:




YTV In the 90s said:


> My uncle fished a lot, I fished with him a few times as a kid. I'm a little bitch when it comes to handling worms or fish, I'd do everything to avoid
> 
> 
> touching them. But the act of fishing itself and the idea of self sustaining is enjoyable, but I don't really trust myself to de-bone and remove any parasites or anything from a fish. Would be a good thing to get over if I could though.



OP, you are a bitch. This is something a bitch would say. Bitches get fucked by life. You won't truly be happy until you become and man and grab life by the tits, take control and fuck it. How you do that is going to be different for every person, some people hunt, some people fish, some people build shit or fix cars, but I firmly believe to be happy and a man you have to be the one doing the fucking, not the one bending over and letting himself get fucked. You have to have the confidence to take control of some aspect of life and do shit yourself and run headlong into it. You have to learn to be the someone who is acting, not someone who is being acted upon. You have to find a way to shut up the little bitch voice in your head and stop it from dictating what you do. I've never had it, so I don't know how to do that, but I know many people who tell me they have anxiety about fucking everything and I find it exhausting. You're literally scared of fish bones.

I'm different for you and you're different from me though. If you were me you wouldn't be posting about being depressed, so I can only tell you the things and philosophies that work for me. I firmly believe in forward momentum and action and change and that works for me, and I get bored when things aren't happening. I feel like I'd be depressed like you if I didn't make shit happen.

Remember to keep it weird.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Apr 24, 2020)

Never Scored said:


> OP listen, this is a difficult question, but do you enjoy your time with your gf? You make it sound like you can't relax around her. If you had to spend every day with this person for the rest of your life would you consider blowing your brains out?
> 
> If you truely enjoy your time together, I find a lot of meaning in life through my children. When you become an adult you become cynical and jaded. You derive a lot of joy seeing things like your kid discovering jumping in a puddle for the first time or getting excited about monster trucks. You know if you feel your relationship is healthy, I would sit down with your gf and seriously consider having a child.
> 
> ...



Weird is welcome friend, I used to have enough strange encounters that I didn't have to ask these questions about being bored so often. As for my girlfriend, we've been together since probably 2005. I've already spent like half of my time alive with her at this point. I considered leaving plenty of times, and each time I'd tell myself the next fight we had, I'd just let things escalate and take my leave if she said she was sick of me. But each time she was apologetic, and gradually the fighting got less bad, and less often. I always promised myself I'd leave before I was 30, but now we're past that point, and I'm emotionally attached. I feel sorry for her and I know she has no one else, that to her, every boring day is actually a really good day since she's always thanking me for being a part of her life. I used to think she would have her family to fall back on if things got bad, but now her dad is gone, the one person she always looked up to and tried to emulate, and her family is falling apart, so I'm most of what she has left, and I don't think I can justify just dropping her and leaving her with nothing at this point, even if it could potentially make my life interesting again.


----------



## Never Scored (Apr 24, 2020)

Personally, I don't think you should ever stay with someone out of pity. It's not fair to you or them.


----------



## Dwight Schrute (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll tell you what makes me smile as I am older. Smoking pot while listening to music or playing games, talking with friends, gaming, starting projects, and having your friends get together and absolutely obliterate some shitty piece of tech.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Apr 26, 2020)

Never Scored said:


> Personally, I don't think you should ever stay with someone out of pity. It's not fair to you or them.


It's not really a matter of pity alone, I do love and care about her, if I hated her guts I would have left ages ago during some of the worst fights. She's a nice girl most of the time, and we tolerate each other's flaws, share a lot of interests in cartoons and video games. If anything I'm selfish for wanting more experiences outside of that.


----------



## Never Scored (Apr 26, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> It's not really a matter of pity alone, I do love and care about her, if I hated her guts I would have left ages ago during some of the worst fights. She's a nice girl most of the time, and we tolerate each other's flaws, share a lot of interests in cartoons and video games. If anything I'm selfish for wanting more experiences outside of that.




I mean, I don't know you, I'm not going to tell you to break up with your girlfriend, but so far you've said you've been with her since you were a teenager, you can't sleep unless she goes to her parents, you thought about leaving multiple times, you'd promised yourself you'd leave by 30 and you feel sorry for her.

Don't take my advice alone, talk to people you know like your parents or friends or whoever, again I want to stress I do not know you and I'm only getting the bits and pieces you post here, but it _really_ sounds like you resent your girlfriend and haven't had the balls to leave for years.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 28, 2020)

Lemon party.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 28, 2020)

Have you considered getting a sports car and fucking 20-somethings? Just trawl around the community college campus in your used Miata and keep a gram or two of shitty blow in your hip pocket.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 28, 2020)

Recoil said:


> Have you considered getting a sports car and fucking 20-somethings? Just trawl around the community college campus in your used Miata and keep a gram or two shitty blow in your hip pocket.


That's some awful advice, you're not picking up anyone up in a Miata.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 28, 2020)

Sounds like an elderly person from the title...
>click
>grew up in the 90's 
>obsessed with Internet culture 
>doesn't want to grow up or change at all

Whelp, OP, I would say...


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Apr 28, 2020)

Substance. Abuse.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 28, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> If anything I'm selfish for wanting more experiences outside of that.



No you're not

What @Never Scored said sounds about right.  Is she your very first and only serious relationship?  Seems like it.  Yeah, breaking up is gonna hurt, but it just really sounds like you're fucking miserable and need to move on.  You two aren't the same people you were when you were teenagers.  Plus, you don't need to feel sorry for her, like she's gonna be alone - women can move on and find someone new in no time.  Hell, I felt that way about my first girlfriend, but when we finally broke up, she started dating immediately and was married within a year. 

She'll be fine, dude.  You do you.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Apr 28, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> It's not really a matter of pity alone, I do love and care about her, if I hated her guts I would have left ages ago during some of the worst fights. She's a nice girl most of the time, and we tolerate each other's flaws, share a lot of interests in cartoons and video games. If anything I'm selfish for wanting more experiences outside of that.


Have you guys ever discussed studying Torah together? Apparently it turns even the foulest wife-beating, pedo gorillas into Pinnacle Man. If it can do that for Marshall Casterson, imagine what it could do for you....


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 29, 2020)

FakeishNamedicoot said:


> Substance. Abuse.


Right. When you have an addiction you're almost solitarily focused on feeding it and nothing else. For example, I am out of chewing tobacco and I don't care if the world is dying, I want some goddamn Kodiak.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 29, 2020)

better kick off now before shit gets any realer bruh


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 29, 2020)

YTV In the 90s said:


> It's not really a matter of pity alone, I do love and care about her, if I hated her guts I would have left ages ago during some of the worst fights. She's a nice girl most of the time, and we tolerate each other's flaws, share a lot of interests in cartoons and video games. If anything I'm selfish for wanting more experiences outside of that.



Is she above 200lbs? Employed? Either way just leave, she will have a new partner before you do if this is your first relationship and you're 30+, so don't feel sorry for her.


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 29, 2020)

Some of the answers given have made me happy just knowing that even on a despicable femnazi site like this, there are still wonderful wholesome people who care about others


----------



## Otterly (Apr 29, 2020)

the cure for everything is salt water: tears, sweat, or the sea.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 29, 2020)

Joining the Yakuza is pretty great. You get to go ORRRRRRA when you bash a yellow niggas head in with a oak wood sword.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 29, 2020)

Join the infantry, we always need cannon fodder. You can suicide by haji/bugman/ñigger/beaner and be useful at the same time.


----------



## LolNoIPLeaksEvenLMFAO (Apr 30, 2020)

Just commit crimes to spice your life up. Start small and build your way up until you’re basically living a 5star GTAgame.


----------



## Cuck Shack (May 2, 2020)

Really? Being a kid fucking sucked. Everyone told you what to do and you had no freedom. As an adult you can do anything you want. The only catch is that you have to deal with the consequences of your actions. You can even kill people. You would just have to deal with the cops and big black men in jail afterward.


----------

